# some help on my new car



## 90maxima (Oct 20, 2005)

yo whatup dudes, i just got a 90 nissan maxima, and im gonna admit im not really that good with cars and how to make them run faster, i know a couple things like a cold air intake, messin with the suspensions that kinda stuff but yea i was wondering if one of you guys could let me know what i could to do my car to give it a little more speed for around like 2-250 bucks


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

welcome to the forums. take a few minutes to browse around and read other threads in this forum and you'll find tons of information.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*welcome new member!*



90maxima said:


> yo whatup dudes, i just got a 90 nissan maxima, and im gonna admit im not really that good with cars and how to make them run faster, i know a couple things like a cold air intake, messin with the suspensions that kinda stuff but yea i was wondering if one of you guys could let me know what i could to do my car to give it a little more speed for around like 2-250 bucks


Hi My friend,

Welcome aboard to a very friendly group. We love to help each other out.
In terms of your question, speed comes from the engine being understood to be an air-pump. More air in, or better exhaust flow out, means more power. 

The first step is to make sure your car is in the best state of tune possible. Read some of the stickies here, that are well written. Then, get a cold-air kit that beathes via the bumper. Expect only a 5+hp increase. After that, perhaps a mandrel bent Y-pipe. If you're going the exhaust route, a Y and B pipe combo is even better, combined with low restriction muffler. The exhaust work and intake work will raise overall power level about 30+hp. Your motor is probably in good tune at about 165 at 5500 rpm, so an 30+hp increase will put you very close between 190 to 195. 

If you have an SE,(DOHC) after 1993 as I recall, but I may be wrong, the GXE (SOHC) and SE developed different power levels, with the SOHC motor at 165 and DOHC motor at 190. But I think in 1990, it didn't matter, and both motors were SOHC.

Good luck and have fun with your ride man! 


Good luck and have fun.


----------

